# New HSS1332 with smoking transmission



## tmbm50 (Jan 13, 2019)

I bought a new HSS1332 this past fall. Our first snow arrived today but have a major issue when I went to use it. Engine starts fine (and thats all I had done in the past)

However, when I engage the drive to move forward, smoke started to develop at the lower front and started to smell hot. So I stopped. Thinking I did something dumb like forget oil I double checked and all is good. I let it sit a few hours.
I went back out and started it up and let it idle. Idles well and waited until the engine was warm.

Without the gear in neutral I squeezed the drive handle (which the manual says will warm up the transmission). I could instantly hear what sounded like a slipping belt and the burning smell returned. I released the drive handle and the sound of a slipping belt could still be heard on and off like it was trying to disengage and the engine bogged down a little. Its like the transmission is slipping and not fully engaging or disengaging.

Obviously I'll put a call into the dealer on Monday but any ideas in the mean time?

This thing is brand new!!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

A slipping belt? Kidding. 



Could just be an adjustment. Check the cable adjustment.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Pull the chuter motor cover off and take a look. It’s only a few 10mm bolts. 

Its a very weird occurrence, I wouldn’t even venture a guess until looking under the cover.


----------



## tmbm50 (Jan 13, 2019)

So I removed the cover and its the drive belt that smoking. Its got nice small "belt sand" all over.

If anyone has a good reference on drive belt adjust I would appreciate it.

When I pull the drive handle it will put a moderate amount of tension on it. I can see the spring, whats the process to check and tighten the spring if needed.

Is it possible the transmission is locked and the belt is just spinning on it? Of course, it did drive forward when I pulled the handle.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Is the wear on the belt on the v that rides in the pulleys or the back side? 

If it’s the back side, then it’s likely one of the belt stays are mis adjusted and riding against the belt when the drive clutch is engaged. 

The belt stay should only contact the belt when the drive lever is released and no tension is being applied. This allows the belt to relax and rest on the stay while just hovering above the drive pulley.


----------



## tmbm50 (Jan 13, 2019)

Its on the back side...its got a nice sheen on it now. I can see one of the belt stay on the side opposite the tensioner which has good clearance. It feels like one is along the bottom but I can't see it. from the top.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

tmbm50 said:


> Its on the back side...its got a nice sheen on it now. I can see one of the belt stay on the side opposite the tensioner which has good clearance. It feels like one is along the bottom but I can't see it. from the top.


There is a bottom stay as well. Not easy to adjust, but that’s likely the problem.


----------



## tmbm50 (Jan 13, 2019)

Quick follow-up. Brought it to the dealer and it was the bottom belt stay that was bent and hitting the belt. 

It looks there is a plate that should protect that but it was missing.


----------

